# AFAW rods in stock ready for delivery



## Tommy

I've had some inquirys about the available AFAW rods. Here is an up to date list. Subject to (and hopefully will) change.... 

1 - 12' Universal Spin
1 - 12' Universal Cast 
1 - 13' Beach factory build 
2 - 13' Surf blanks
3 - 13' Beach blanks
1 - Match rod cast
1 - Match rod spin


Available at this time from distributor, this is subject to change without my knowledge;

13' Surf blank - 2
13' Rock Rod blank - 2
13'4" Match rod, built - 1
13'4" Match blank - 1
13' Beach, Built - 1
13' Beach blank - 6
12' Univ. blank - 2
12' Univ. built, spin - 1
12' Univ. built, conv. - 2
13' Surf built, spin - 2

Tommy


----------



## Centralpafish

any signs of the 11' estuary? Philly Jack


----------



## Tommy

According to the distributor they shipped Thursday... 

Tommy


----------



## abass105

What rods do you expect with the next shipment?


----------



## Tommy

Mostly Estuarys. 

What rod are you interested in??

Tommy


----------



## abass105

The 13' Surf.


----------



## Tommy

abass,

check pm's

Tommy


----------



## darrel

great.... just great.opcorn:


----------



## Centralpafish

Tommy said:


> According to the distributor they shipped Thursday...
> 
> Tommy


Any signs of the Estuary rods? Sounds like somthing I could throw all day. Make that most of the day with reasonable "adult beverage" breaks. Post or PM a price-need 2 piece. Thanks, Philly Jack


----------



## CaptJack

Tommy, what is the difference(s) between a 13' Beach and a 13' Surf AFAW rod?

Thanks.

CaptFlash


----------



## Tommy

Capt Flash

The biggest difference is in the rating. The Beach is a true "heaver" that will handle 8nbait and even 10nbait without trouble. The Surf is rated 3-5oz and is GREAT for long range pompano fishing or really anything that requires a very long cast.

Fights a fish great too... :fishing:

Tommy


----------



## kingfisherman23

What does 'match' mean in the description?

Probably a stupid question, but I am curious.


----------



## Tommy

In the UK they have the equivalent of our surf fishing tourneys on a regular basis. They are called "matches" hence the name Match Rod. 

Tommy


----------



## darrel

*6nbait?*

so are there any available for purchase now ?


----------



## RockhopperUK

kingfisherman23 said:


> What does 'match' mean in the description?
> 
> Probably a stupid question, but I am curious.


If you dont mind me chipping in here.....if a rod has the word "Match" in its title you would expect the tip to be softer, no tournament rod would ever have "Match" in its title.

Tom.


----------



## Sea Level

RockhopperUK said:


> If you dont mind me chipping in here.....if a rod has the word "Match" in its title you would expect the tip to be softer, no tournament rod would ever have "Match" in its title.
> 
> Tom.


Tom,

I believe you may be confusing the terms "match" and "tournament" as we Yanks use them -- if not then I am.

Tommy states that your UK matches are like our US surf fishing tournaments. The object being to catch fish. And that is the way I understand your matches. The Ian Golds "Match" rods that you brought me years ago are soft tipped, designed for fishing and telegraph the bite well. 

A "tournament" rod in your venacular is a rod used for casting leads for distance over grass, and certainly would not be "soft tipped".

Over here we use the word tournament to mean competition; it could be a "fishing tournament" or "casting tournament" -- and certainly the characteristics of the rods would be different even if they both were designed to throw 150 grams.

Please send me a PM if I'm confused.


----------



## RockhopperUK

Jeff,

I was agreeing with Tommy......I just added how we over here expect a rod to handle by its name.

"Match Rod" = Fishing

"Tournament Rod" = Casting

"Sport" is sometimes used on a rod that suits both.

Tom.


----------



## Sea Level

Tom, I guess you and I are both sports -- eh?

I'm on board with you. Our best to Martha!


----------



## eric

6nbait 13' rods in yet?
or estuary?

ive been wanting to get an AFAW rod,, but cant afford the extra for a beach or bigB. 

but the ones i mention. around the 2-3$ dollar area. i can indulge on. LMK tommy, as i want to buy.

btw. how long are the afaw warranties?


----------

